# Criminal mischief with cheese



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

The horror.

http://iowacity.patch.com/articles/...len-cheese-dip-all-over-hy-vee-men-s-restroom


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Intoxicated - ya think?

This last quote from the article just strikes me as funny. I mean, what else would you use to clean up cheese from a bathroom wall?

"A Hy-Vee employee had to clean up the cheese with standard toiletry items, according to the complaint."


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Hmmmmmm

"A Hy-Vee employee had to clean up the cheese with a standard issue US Army M2A1-7 flamethower, according to the complaint." 

"A Hy-Vee employee had to clean up the cheese with a standard red wine and a baguette, according to the complaint." 

"A Hy-Vee employee had to clean up the cheese with standard dental instruments and a toothbrush, according to the complaint."

"A Hy-Vee employee had to clean up the cheese with standard farm implements, according to the complaint."


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

EA, you are so demented


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

using a flame thrower brings new meaning to the term "fondue"


----------

